

The rise of apps will help Apple, Google and FB kill the Internet as we know it - cseelus
http://pando.com/2014/03/05/how-the-rise-of-mobile-apps-will-help-apple-google-and-facebook-kill-the-internet-as-we-know-it/

======
pedalpete
The benefit of the internet is the ability for anybody to publish anything and
that anything is discoverable and can be linked to and seen by anybody else.

I don't think that is under any threat.

People are spending huge amounts of time in the facebook app, an app full of
links to web-pages. They are in their twitter app, which is a medium for
simple content sharing, again, most of what is shared is accessible through
URLs. They are in their YouTube, Netflix, Hulu and HBO apps. Most of which are
simply a replacement for their time in front of a television, rather than the
time they spent on the internet.

I'm not a massive fan of apps, I prefer to build for multiple platforms at
once, which is why I build web-based apps, but I don't think it is incredibly
important that the 'Internet' remain unchanged, as long as the capability of
open information sharing remains.

------
ttflee
I used to think that I would reject any PCs that does not ship with PCI slots
when I was a teenager.

